# POLL: What's your favorite snowboard brand?



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Was this supposed to be an actual poll or just a love-in about board brands?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Noobs. :dunno:

But she may have boobs! :thumbsup:


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

DAKINEbabygurl said:


> Personally I love love Technine's boards.
> How do you like it?


Personally, I love your avatar. Put her on a NeverSummer board and it's gold!

SCHWING..........:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

420 snowboards. never even tried one, just the name is awesome lol.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Where is the poll??


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Where is the poll??


In my pants.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Lulzy ^

just like this picture


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

We already have a few threads on this subject for boards, bindings, etc... about ones you like the most, are most loyal to, respect the most, etc...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did someone say poll and boobs?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

You guys should be nice to her.....if that is really her in the avatar.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> You guys should be nice to her.....if that is really her in the avatar.....


looks more like a picture from an Abercrombie ad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Alright this is the most off the wall conversation I've ever seen. Haha. But thanks coffeenirvana. I'm pretty sure people don't need my picture on a board. I'll pass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

kyouness said:


> looks more like a picture from an Abercrombie ad.


I model for a local photographer. You'll be seeing some boarding pictures as soon as we get some snow... gah.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

DAKINEbabygurl said:


> I model for a local photographer. You'll be seeing some boarding pictures as soon as we get some snow... gah.


looking forward to it.

as for my favorite brand, i'm loyal to CAPiTA, if not only for TJ Schneider being such a cool person. that's not including the fact that their boards are pretty great anyway, plus i like supporting the smaller companies.


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

DAKINEbabygurl said:


> I model for a local photographer. You'll be seeing some boarding pictures as soon as we get some snow... gah.


What about non-boarding?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

What do you mean, pictures not snowboarding?


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> Where is the poll??


your avatar just made my night


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Same more or less as Snowolf..

I currently ride a Never Summer...

But i love the look of those Arbor boards...now if only i didnt keep hearing their edges/topsheets chipping so easy i'd maybe buy one


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Analog clothing


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Rome boards and bindings
686 clothing


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

AngryHugo said:


> Rome boards and bindings
> 686 clothing


I love my Rome bindings:thumbsup:


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Never Summer and Rome


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a Rome slash,Rome 390 teal brick bindings, and Rome smith boots. They're awesome, been riding them for a couple years now and work for everything from the park to pow. Couldnt ask for a better setup. What do you ride?


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> I have a Rome slash,Rome 390 teal brick bindings, and Rome smith boots. They're awesome, been riding them for a couple years now and work for everything from the park to pow. Couldnt ask for a better setup. What do you ride?


Anthem and Notch 1985, both with Targas. probably going to put some 390's on my jib board.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

AngryHugo said:


> Anthem and Notch 1985, both with Targas. probably going to put some 390's on my jib board.


Why targas on the Anthem and Notch? Are they stiffer for pow? Do yours have c-flex inserts and how well do they work? (Asking these questions assuming that since both anthem & notch are directional, targas work better for pow than 390s)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm partial to Mervin boards, but my next two decks with be Bateleon and Never Summer, I've heard FAAAAR too many good things NOT to give them a shot.:laugh:


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> Why targas on the Anthem and Notch? Are they stiffer for pow? Do yours have c-flex inserts and how well do they work? (Asking these questions assuming that since both anthem & notch are directional, targas work better for pow than 390s)


I have the medium inserts in the pow board, and none in the Anthem. The pow board is reverse camber, so it feels almost too surfy with 390's. Targas give it back a little bit of extra control. Without the inserts, they feel a lot like 390's, except the Targas have more cushioning in the footbeds. The Anthem is mostly a jump board, so I like the extra padding for that.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't know why I'm surprised, but I guess SF has just as many leg-humpers as any other forum out there...lol.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Dakine
686


----------

